# Zebralight Magnetic Mount



## steveG (Dec 1, 2008)

Like a few others, I've been pondering on how to make a magnetic mount for my Zebralight. I went down to my local magnet store (Doesn't everyone have one? Ha!), picked up a few magnets and picked the store owners brain. He recommended gluing it (with E6000 adhesive) directly to the silicone bracket and to the base (tailcap) of the lamp. If it works out I plan on using some adhesive-backed felt on the tailcap magnet to keep from scratching painted surfaces.

Here's a couple pics of what I'm thinking and the cool little pouch I found for the light and accessories.








Gluing it directly to the bracket would be nice because I could leave it on permanently and not have to remove the light from the strap. I could just place it on a metal surface and get to work.

My only question is whether or not permanently having a magnet directly on the lamp or near it will damage it or affect its operation. I sent an email to Zebralight but haven't head back yet.

Thoughts?


----------



## naked2 (Dec 1, 2008)

Shouldn't; people use magnetic spacers on flat-top batteries all the time without any issues.


----------



## Illum (Dec 1, 2008)

no harm should come of the light...but keep it as far away from the inductor as possible. it won't damage it, but your light may act funny since the external magnet's field interferes with the field the inductor generates while the light is operating


----------



## Cheesy (Dec 2, 2008)

You could knock up something to hold the magnet between the two strap holes in the bracket rather than gluing it on. Some cordura or similar material with the magnet encapsulated between two layers plus a bit of Velcro for attachment through the holes should work.


Kev.


----------



## oronocova (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm thinking about gluing one to the bottom of my H50 and using it for inspections at work. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 3, 2008)

I just ordered some magnets (they are sold in packs of ten) for my hopefully soon to be shipped h60. Looks nice and i can imagine it boosts usability alot.


----------



## steveG (Dec 3, 2008)

All done! I glued the magnet to the back of the bracket with a silicone gasket maker/sealant we had at work and so far it's working great. The magnet is small enough that I can't tell it's there and is powerful enough to hold the light, bracket and strap up when attached to sheet metal.

Pics:


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 4, 2008)

I think, Zebralight should consider offering their headlamps with a Magnet as Accessory wich can be mounted to the Bottom of there lights. Perhaps a Magnet with one adhesive Side would be best.
So every User can decide wther or not to use the magnet.
Price increase should be quite low... 
Are you reading here Zebralight?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 4, 2008)

Where do you suppose would be the best places in local stores to look for disc magnets. Hobby stores, crafts stores, hardware stores? Has anyone found some in a regular store? If they need to be ordered, any recommendations?

Thanks.

Geoff


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 4, 2008)

Take Neodym Magnets. They are the strongest. 10x1mm should be easy to find an strong enough for even the h60 to glue to the bottom.

Via ebay, you should get 10 oft these magnets for 3$ + shipping


----------



## steveG (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't have one here, but the magnet I used was around 15mm x 2mm.


----------



## naked2 (Dec 4, 2008)

DX (dealextreme.com) has alot of different sizes.


----------



## DM51 (Dec 5, 2008)

As Shorty66 says, neodymium magnets are the strongest. If you google "neodymium", you'll find plenty of suppliers of all different sizes of them. Beware of cheap imitations - there are big variations in quality.

They can be used with all lights without any effect on their operation - magnetism does not interfere with the circuity of a light.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 5, 2008)

Agreed. I glued one epoxy coated (by the place where I got it--K&J Magnetics, Inc.) soon after I received my Zebralight. Works like a charm. You have to be very careful with some of these magnets however since they can have pull force of several hundreds of pounds and can crush fingers and tear flesh. As I always say, "think before, not after" in regards to use of potentially dangerous "toys"--or plan on a visit to the ER!


Karl


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 5, 2008)

I ordered neodym magnets of the power "N45" in 10x1mm. They should hold up to 700g (shop information).
there are several strenghts of neodym magnets. Currently N52 is the strongest but its only found in bigger or really tiny magnets (2x1m) for the sizes 10x1, 15x2 and 20x2 n45 is the strongest kind avaible. Be reallx carefull with those 20x2 N45 magnets - they hold up to 3kg. Thats quite enough to hurt your fingers...


----------



## karlthev (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes, the "52" series represent the strongest available but, they are not available *only* in the largest sizes. I received 5 1" X 5/16" ring magnets (not large IMO) and they are very powerful and will compress flesh (skin) to the point of drawing blood.


Karl


----------



## Shorty66 (Dec 5, 2008)

as i wrote "bigger" and "really tine" sizes of n52 are avaible.
At least there are no n52 suitable to glue to the bottom of a zebralight or i didn't find them.


----------



## karlthev (Dec 5, 2008)

Shorty66 said:


> as i wrote "bigger" and "really tine" sizes of n52 are avaible.
> At least there are no n52 suitable to glue to the bottom of a zebralight or i didn't find them.




I'm not sure I understand your "drift".... The magnet I attached to my Zebralight is 3/4" X 1/8" and is an N42 which works fine but, as I said, I also have 1" X 5/16" N52s which I don't consider very large or very small. I just checked K&J Magnetics and see that the 3/4" diameter N52 magnets come in thicknesses of 1/32", 1/16", 1/8", 1/4" and 3/8". These are neither small nor larger and all will fit on the Zebralight and can be used depending on what ultimate strength is needed--that contingent upon the thickness of these 3/4" diameter sizes. I'm sure they would ship overseas if you are interested. 


Karl


----------



## HoopleHead (Dec 5, 2008)

Great idea!



:wave:


----------



## karlthev (Dec 5, 2008)

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/products.asp?cat=168


Karl


----------

